
Flag-colors – A 600+ color collection available in sass, less, stylus and css - reimertz
http://flag-colors.com
======
reimertz
Hi, creator here. After the success of brand-colors.com, it felt natural to
collect and process other set of colors as well. So here is my second
collection, country flags!

I scrapped all info from crwflags.com and used ImageMagick to generate color
palettes of each individual flag. For the tech-savvy, the script to collect
this data can be seen here: [https://git.io/vzlsB](https://git.io/vzlsB)

